# Charlies Angels: Full Throttle Song



## Trip (Jul 11, 2003)

Does anybody have any clue what song is played at the beginning of the Charlies Angels: Full Throttle trailer? I love that song, but I have no clue who the artist/title is!


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jul 11, 2003)

the only trailer ive seen has "My Sharona" by_ Knack in it.......its an ancient song


----------



## Sogni (Jul 11, 2003)

Yup. Like Fahrvergnuugen says,
If you're talking about the one on Apple's Trailer Site, it's definitely My Sharona by the Knack - and it's been around (80s Music?).


----------



## Trip (Jul 11, 2003)

That song rocks! And yes, that's the one I was looking for!

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Sogni (Jul 12, 2003)

Yeah it does! 
Gets addicting! 

Ugh... now I need to download it! Damnit!


----------



## Arden (Jul 12, 2003)

From the Music Store, right?


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 12, 2003)

Trip don't tell me that you are anything like the age of >=25 and you don't know that AWESOME song!? 

At least, you surely understand the quality when you see/hear it!


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 12, 2003)

You should read people's profiles, hulk.  He's under 20. 

Heck, I think the song came out before he was born.


----------



## toast (Jul 12, 2003)

Full Trottle, Full Throttle... anyone remembers this game by Lucas Arts ? It also had an AWESOME soundtrack, by the Gone Jackals...


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *You should read people's profiles, hulk.  He's under 20.
> 
> Heck, I think the song came out before he was born.  *



Ooops! 

Anyways, I think that this song is somewhere between 1978-1980 but then again I could be wrong


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Full Trottle, Full Throttle... anyone remembers this game by Lucas Arts ? It also had an AWESOME soundtrack, by the Gone Jackals... *



Gold years of Sierra and Lucas adventure games! Full Throttle 2 is around the corner but not as a point and click adventure anymore (if I'm not mistaken) 

At least I hope that they will keep the humor of the original or at least improve it


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 12, 2003)

> Gold years of Sierra and Lucas adventure games!



Yeah it was... does anyone remember Monkey Island, Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis, or Star Trek 25th Anniversary i wasted so much time playing those two games.  I might have to resurrect those games too bad my powerbook doesnt run OS 9.


----------



## toast (Jul 13, 2003)

I remember ALL of them and Full Throttle is still there, on my Classic drive !


----------

